# How to install Hurricane Ties



## samguan (Oct 28, 2014)

I sincerely apologize for making 3 posts so far about building the deck, but I'm literally sitting here trying to figure how to install this hurricane tie.

I bought the hurricane tie style on the right, it says I have to install in pairs. I My questions is when it says to install in a pair, does it mean one on each side of the joists(Black boxes)? or one diagonally when looking down(red arrow). How about for the Rim joist? I can only install one because I don't have wood to nail in the second one.

Thanks so much for help, this is my first deck and I want to get it right. The guys at Home Depot aren't any help, Home Depot used to be different I swear, they used to have good experts but not anymore.


----------



## samguan (Oct 28, 2014)

hmmm. just found another document that says to install diagonally, on HD's website, it says install in pairs on either side of the joists. or single sided application.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

My best guess.
I would install on either side of the joist not either side of the beam. This will keep the joist from rolling over on one side. Or you could do both and go diagonally.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, diagonally on the beam, not to split a 2x member as it says. That nail length (2-1/2") is for the beam, shouldn't go through the joist, see literature as a shorter nail is required.

Gary


----------



## samguan (Oct 28, 2014)

Gary in WA said:


> Yep, diagonally on the beam, not to split a 2x member as it says. That nail length (2-1/2") is for the beam, shouldn't go through the joist, see literature as a shorter nail is required.
> 
> Gary


Gary, appreciate your help.

I guess for the rim joist I have no choice to to use only one piece rather than two pieces.


----------



## samguan (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry another question, about the joist hanger gap. I have joists terminate into one of the beams due to height restriction and I'm using joist hanger. I have hung about 6 joists so far and I notice there is a gap between the joist and the beam. I looked up Simpson site, it says gap of 1/8" allowed. I measure my gaps and they're about 1/32inch bigger than the 1/8". Should I be concerned? Simpson published load rating for gap up to 3/8".


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

IMHO, no concern. As you are butting against a beam/header, one usually uses a "shear" hanger with the 45* nails into the beam to resist pull-away per Code...

Gary


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Never seen them installed in pairs. The code around here for rafters, etc. is one tie on every other rafter.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

we tie a block to beam with an A-35F for transfer. like this


----------



## pcride (Aug 15, 2016)

joed said:


> My best guess.
> I would install on either side of the joist not either side of the beam. This will keep the joist from rolling over on one side. Or you could do both and go diagonally.



The purpose of these A35 or H1's is to prevent the deck/roof from lifting off of the structure in winds blowing underneath.

If you are building a deck I saw these cool simpson ties that prevent the pull away.

Also about the gap, not really a concern as its rough framing, but you'll want to make sure if toe nailing not to destroy the wood structure, the hangers also have nails to fasten on the side.










DTT2


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

jrp458 said:


> Never seen them installed in pairs. The code around here for rafters, etc. is one tie on every other rafter.


We are required to put either 1-h1 or 1-h2.5 on every rafter. if its a double girder truss or something like that it will typically require 2-h2.5's or more depending on what the engineering report says.


----------

